# Mac DESKtops' .. (Hardware BABY!!)



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 9, 2003)

...K, i remember one of these posts, back in the day... If it still exists, the links will ALL be dead now, so here's a new'un...


----------



## Sogni (Sep 9, 2003)

Not pretty, but functional:
http://sergio.nzdigital.com/webalbum/HardWare/P9090025
Can you tell I do Web 'n Graphics? 
Scanner is not in the picture - I need more desktop space!!!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *Scanner is not in the picture - I need more desktop space!!!  *


That HP LaserJet is the exact same kind that my school has everywhere.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 9, 2003)

LOL
Yeah, that LaserJet is everywhere! It's almost a "Where's Waldo" game for me and and one of my friends! 

It had a paper issue (jamming) but it got fixed and has been a champ ever since! Now if I can just get it to work with the Mac! hmmm


----------



## Androo (Sep 9, 2003)

http://penguinn.com/timmy.jpg
my imac


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

You mean your eMac.

I don't have a digital camera, so I'll describe them for you.

In the office (where I am now), there is a 19" Optiquest monitor in front of me, behind a Macally extended keyboard.  Behind the monitor on either side sit two Apple speakers, dark blue.  To the monitor's right is a UMAX Astra 1220U.  To the left, in order, are a SCSI Zip drive, a DSL modem (both upright, not flat), and a beige G3 with a 4x4x16 La Cie burner on top.  To the keyboard's right is an old 3-button Mouse Systems optical mouse (on its own special mousepad, no less!).

In my room, I have a graphite iMac with the default keyboard and a Starlogic 8D 3-button mouse with a trackball.  To the iMac's right (it's at the left edge of my desk), there is a USB hub and a 52x24x52 burner under a VST floppy drive.  The left USB port on my keyboard connects to a Palm cradle, which extends across open floor and up my dresser to where the cradle sits.  My room also has lots of clutter; so does the office.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2003)

I need a digital camera as well...  I'll get a photo for you guys soon, although my setup isn't anything special.


----------



## Jason (Sep 10, 2003)

uh no arden, thats an imac


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

So it is... I thought he had an eMac.


----------



## Androo (Sep 11, 2003)

no
but i have an imac
Blue Dalmation! 
I may get the new one at the end of spring(my dad said that after 3 years its always time to upgrade!), so i will have the amazing... IMAC!!!!! do you think there will be a new one by then?


----------



## macavenger (Sep 11, 2003)

My setup. They really shouldn't give digital cameras to perfectionists, even borderline ones. It took me eight shots and two sets of batteries (ok, they were both somewhat low to begin with) before I got this shot


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 11, 2003)

LOL!! Nice Lights


----------



## The Memory Hole (Sep 11, 2003)

Here's mine.
Pretty simple looking, but extremely functional. Forgive me for using the Microsoft  Xbox controller though... I just think it works the best for the games I have.

Oh well.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 11, 2003)

here is mine  its a 12 inch powerbook with a kensington mouse, the monitor is an NEC from 1992-93 i believe.  enjoy


----------



## Androo (Sep 11, 2003)

NICK! that's one messy desk!
you clean that up right now mister!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 11, 2003)

I WILL NOT!


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macavenger _
> *My setup. They really shouldn't give digital cameras to perfectionists, even borderline ones. It took me eight shots and two sets of batteries (ok, they were both somewhat low to begin with) before I got this shot  *


 I love the iPhoto shot of the inferior picture


----------



## Arden (Sep 11, 2003)

Androo:  There already are new iMacs.

Nick:  You have a computer desk and you don't even have a use for it, as such... no keyboard, no tower...


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 11, 2003)

> Nick:  You have a computer desk and you don't even have a use for it, as such... no keyboard, no tower...



arden: i had an imac in there for the longest time (you can kinda see it in my avatar) so the keyboard drawer was used, on that note i want to bring the imac back strictly for old games, might happen.  As far as a tower i would like to add one if i inherit the family machine or get a good paying job over the winter.


----------



## Arden (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, since I'm borrowing this digital camera, I figured I might as well replace those 1000 words I wrote below and show you guys pictures of my room and the office.

Okay, the site's being a bitch and won't take my photos, so I'll have to fiddle with them and post them later (or somebody could modify the code so it will just _accept_ them...).


----------



## Arden (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, since I'm borrowing this digital camera, I figured I might as well replace those 1000 words I wrote below and show you guys pictures of my room and the office.

Here's my desk in my room.


----------



## Arden (Oct 12, 2003)

And here is the G3 in the office.  The speakers are hidden a little bit, but they're there \.


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 12, 2003)

Oldies but Goldies! 

But arden, oh arden:
--> Thou shalt clean your rooms! <--


----------



## Arden (Oct 13, 2003)

Thou shalt shut the hell up! 

I know, I need to clean my room.  I mean, you haven't even seen the floor.  But it's just so easy not to, and I can do everything I need to while avoiding stepping on anything...

I'm trying to see if I can buy a G5 with an educational discount/loan.  I'm probably making enough for the monthly payments, but I don't know if I should save it up or spend it on a computer; I already have to pay for my car insurance, and I don't make that much to begin with.


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Thou shalt shut the hell up!
> 
> I know, I need to clean my room.  I mean, you haven't even seen the floor.  But it's just so easy not to, and I can do everything I need to while avoiding stepping on anything...*



::angel:: 



::love::


----------

